# New year



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy new year to everyone out there! Time to bring in the new year sitting on the ice! End the year Fishing and start the year Fishing. Hoping the crappies are ready to party with me! Hitting the ice shortly!


----------



## jdello19 (Jan 9, 2014)

Are you going to mosquito?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

jdello19 said:


> Are you going to mosquito?


No I am not I am elsewhere. I am literally all over this state. Unless you are one of the lucky few that know me, good luck finding me


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just got to Lake , truck says -1° . Time to hit it!


----------



## jdello19 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ha! Good luck


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 251878
> 
> Just got to Lake , truck says -1° . Time to hit it!


Do it up bro!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Good luck, man. Happy New Year!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Left the lake a little bit ago, current temp:


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Was -6 on the ride home. Hope you ice fisherman get all the ice that you can handle. Tight lines.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol got my first ever "ice beard" yesterday










Wasnt negative 11 but single digits walking off the ice! Was fine out on the ice an sweat pretty hard coming in,bout froze to death when un layered an drove home,lol.... 
Never thought id get dehydrated in single digit weather,but did. Cramps an nauseous on way home,with a head ache this morning....


----------

